# I'm Still Sick, But Now I Know What I Have...



## Barbara L (Jul 12, 2008)

As some of you know, I have been sick for a few days. I figured it was the flu, and I still might have had a touch of that. My leg, though, was the worst part of my problem. The lower part of my right leg was dark red and in extreme pain. By last night it was within a few inches of my knee. Walking the few steps to the bathroom was excruciating. Just lying in bed it sometimes hurt with nothing touching it, and other times things like the air from the fan, or the bed sheet made it hurt. Now and then Tony and Carlos (kitties) would run through like a thundering herd and hit my leg like a ton of bricks. That made me scream, pretty much. 

So, off to the hospital. I have cellulitis. I'm now on one antibiotic two times a day and another antibiotic four times a day. He also prescribed a high dose Motrin and a pain killer. Truthfully I may hold out on using that one until I have a bad kidney stone episode. While I was almost ready last night for them to amputate that leg, I think I can get by with the Motrin. If not, I'll use them, but sparingly. 

It feels a teeny bit better right now--until I try to walk. The first 10 or so steps are always the worst. 

I've also got various aches and pains all around my body (swollen glands I think--I've had them through this whole process), and I woke up this morning feeling very achy all over. The doctor said it will probably get worst before it gets better. He drew a line around my leg, just above the redness. It it goes a little past that, it's ok, but if it goes, in his words, substantially above the line, I need to come back immediately. My first thought was that my substantial may be different than his, so I asked him, and he said to the knee. If all goes well, I have to go back Sunday night for him to check it.

I am SOOOOOOOOOO thankful that this didn't hit on our vacation. I would have been in worse agony than I already was.

Barbara


----------



## sattie (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow Barbara... that sounds bad.  The discomfort had/had to make you miserable.  I'm glad that you got to the doctor and on the way to getting better!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks Sattie.  Cellulitis can actually kill you, but it looks like we got there early enough that it hadn't progressed further.  The main danger, I guess, is blood clots forming. 

Barbara


----------



## Barb L. (Jul 12, 2008)

Prayers and good thoughts have been sent !  Take care !


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks Barb.  I really appreciate that.

Whew, I need to lie down again!  I hate anything that keeps me away from here!  

Barbara


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow, I'm glad it went now too! I hope you get to feeling better really quick!!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm glad to hear you are on the road to recovery.  That came out of the blue.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 12, 2008)

BE WELL!!!

babe


----------



## attie (Jul 12, 2008)

I know *exactly *how you feel Barbara, I contracted Cellulitis in both legs some six weeks ago, my doctor prescribed Ialex three times a day but no pain killers. On the seventh day I was ready to be rid of my legs but that night things turned around, but it took three courses over three weeks to clear. Six days ago I had recurrence and luckily I had a script left so got on to it early but it has still laid me low, keeping your feet elevated helps. Scaring is now going to be an issue, mine more so, and my doctor suggested Dermeze which I will try but I am keen on pure Emu oil. This is a dreadful disease which I am having great difficulty coming to grips with because I have always been very active.
To make my matters worse was that we had decided to sell our business which would have given us enough money to go in to early retirement or perhaps do some casual work. On the day we were to sign the contract our landlord advised our agent, they wouldn't tell us, that they wouldn't be issuing a new lease. We then had to just let out lease run out and walk away with nothing, then, just two weeks out of the shop I came down with this disease.


----------



## QSis (Jul 12, 2008)

Oh man, Barbara!!  I'm so sorry you are sick!

I had to look up cellulitis, because if I'd known about it, I'd since forgotten.  Holy cow, that is SCARY!   

Do you have any idea how or where you may have been infected with that bacteria? 

Geez, I hope you are feeling better by now and continue to feel better quickly!

Lee


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this Barbara, but really glad you know what it is. If it doesn't respond to treatment as fast or as well as the doc would like, be sure and mention to him that you have cats - and new kittens, right? There is a particular bacteria common in cats' mouths and on their claws, to some extent, which can cause a very nasty infection that quickly progresses to cellulitis. I believe the bacteria is a Pasteurella type and is tough to get rid of - often requiring hospitalization for IV antibiotics. As I recall, it responds best to high doses of penicillin.

I got it once from a relatively minor cat bite on my wrist when I was working in a vet clinic. It swelled hugely and was red and hot overnight and it also made me feel very sick. Thankfully, I knew what it was and got on antibiotic within 24 hours and it responded very well. Another girl who worked there got it once and had to be hospitalized for about a week. Anyway, mention it to the doc when you see him/her and in the mean time, take good care of yourself, my friend.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow Barb that came out of nowhere, but then it usually does doesn't it? Glad you are getting it taken care of, it is nothing to play with. I have had it three times, twice associated with Carbuncles (one where the sun don't shine LOL) and once on my face. Very unpleasant stuff!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jul 12, 2008)

Barbara, I am so glad you had the wisdom to get medical attention. Good for you. Hope you feel better really soon, and please keep us posted on your progress.
Attie - so sorry to hear about your business. What rotten luck! I hope a better opportunity comes along for you, and that your cellulitis is over and done!


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone.  When I first got up my leg wasn't hurting, which was good.  Then I stood up to go to the bathroom.  Until I finished in there and made back to the bed, it literally felt like millions of red-hot needles were stabbing me.  Talk about bawling my head off.  The next time it was just as bad, but only until I got into the bathroom.  The last time it wasn't too bad.  It is still red, but hopefully the pain is going away.  

Barbara


----------



## cara (Jul 13, 2008)

have they checked for borreliosis/Lyme disease?
It sounds very much likely....

but it's good to hear you feel better now...


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 13, 2008)

QSis said:


> Oh man, Barbara!!  I'm so sorry you are sick!
> 
> I had to look up cellulitis, because if I'd known about it, I'd since forgotten.  Holy cow, that is SCARY!
> 
> ...



I had cellulitis last year, too. The bacteria are usually staph or strep, which are always on the skin. Sometimes they get inside the layers through a break in the skin - a scratch or even a paper cut. Usually people's immune systems can fight it off, but sometimes not, so an infection results. 

Hope you feel better today, Barbara.


----------



## middie (Jul 13, 2008)

Hope you feel  better soon Barbara. It sucks that you're in so much pain. I really wish I could do something for you.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 13, 2008)

It feels better today, but we're talking degrees. When I first get up it still burns like fire, but yesterday it was better each time. Hopefully today it will be too. We're going back for a follow-up visit this afternoon. I hate that I couldn't go to church with James. I'm glad he went though. He told me to try to be ready to go by the time he gets home, but I told him that with the way this makes me feel, I'm scared to take a bath or shower (which I need BADLY) while he is gone. So I will do that when he gets home.

As far as the cause, it is probably a combination of my bad habit of picking at things (came by it honestly--my grandfather was a picker) and the cats, and also possibly with the dog's help (he likes to lick my legs or feet now and then). Being little, the kittens scratch me up a lot when they are running around.

I just hope this stops hurting soon. I don't know which is worse, this or kidneystones. When my kidneystones are at their worst, I would say they are, but for the most part, this is pretty much tied with them.

The only good thing that has come out of this is that I have lost 10 pounds. Not a diet plan I would recommend!

Barbara


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 13, 2008)

When my son had this, he was in so much pain, he was bawling too. I really sympathise with you!!
I hope you feel better real soon Barbara! I think we went through a week of it before he finally would go to the doctor. The only thing that we could figure on his was the ant bites.

One more thing, don't get out doing things the first day you feel better!! It will come back! Wait about a week before you do anything really active.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks Stacy.  

A quick question for those of you who have had it.  When you tried walking (even when it wasn't quite as painful), were you ever unsteady on your feet?  Sometimes I feel like I'm drunk--I kind of sway and have to steady myself.  This is without painkillers.  It happened before I got my prescriptions as well, so I know it's not the medicine.

Barbara


----------



## attie (Jul 13, 2008)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> When you tried walking (even when it wasn't quite as painful), were you ever unsteady on your feet?


Not really Barbara, I'm at day seven second time round and feeling better so on or about then you should notice a difference, it will be a sudden change if your system works like mine.


			
				texasgirl said:
			
		

> One more thing, don't get out doing things the first day you feel better!! It will come back! Wait about a week before you do anything really active.


That's where I must have gone wrong because within two weeks it was back.


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 13, 2008)

attie said:


> Not really Barbara, I'm at day seven second time round and feeling better so on or about then you should notice a difference, it will be a sudden change if your system works like mine.
> 
> That's where I must have gone wrong because within two weeks it was back.


 

I don't know why it happens, but, it does. Son was on antibiotics for 3 days, got better and immediately went to work. He came home in tears from so much pain after 3 days.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 13, 2008)

Truthfully, I think I have a touch of the flu on top of this.  So that could account for the wobbly walk.   
Barbara


----------



## attie (Jul 13, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> I don't know why it happens, but, it does. Son was on antibiotics for 3 days, got better and immediately went to work. He came home in tears from so much pain after 3 days.


I was on antibiotics for three weeks until I felt clear, after two weeks I felt OK but took another course just in case.
This time I have learnt to have a script close by and get on top of it quickly


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 13, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> Thanks Barb.  I really appreciate that.
> 
> Whew, I need to lie down again!  I hate anything that keeps me away from here!
> 
> Barbara



Just take good care of yourself!  That doesn't sound like anything to mess around with.

Prayers being sent.....


----------



## VickiQ (Jul 13, 2008)

(((Barb))) I hope this note finds you feeliong better - and well on your way to recovery- take it easy and rest as you should.Love and energy, Vicki


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks Vicki.  Boy oh boy, energy is something I could sure use right now.  I get tired at the slightest exertion.  I just ate a banana, and my tongue actually got tired chewing it.  

Barbara


----------



## buckytom (Jul 14, 2008)

the only experience i've had with lasix is in the horse racing industry, so i can't help you much there, barbara. i'll just hope and pray you feel better soon. 

and you should make a phone call to attie, considering his recent experience with it. that is,  if you can catch him.

at the sound of the bell he's off and running a good furlong or two...


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 14, 2008)

ya, know, if you can afford it, I would get a 2nd opinion, Barbs..........and as much as you luv em stay away from any animals right now.........they are definitely carriers of all kinds of diseases.......  you know where their feet have been.......my silly brother-in-law actually contracted cat-scratch fever........never heard of of it until him.......he also got some sorta weird disease from a flea bite.......just be careful, dear, and drink lots of fluids..............hope you feel better soon........<<<<<hugs>>>>>debs


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 14, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> ya, know, if you can afford it, I would get a 2nd opinion, Barbs..........and as much as you luv em stay away from any animals right now.........they are definitely carriers of all kinds of diseases.......  you know where their feet have been.......my silly brother-in-law actually contracted cat-scratch fever........never heard of of it until him.......he also got some sorta weird disease from a flea bite.......just be careful, dear, and drink lots of fluids..............hope you feel better soon........<<<<<hugs>>>>>debs


It's true. 2 of my kids have had cat scratch fever that they got from new kittens, although the symptoms are different from yours. But cellulitis is a diffuse, bacterial infection that can enter the bloodstream and become systemic if not treated promptly and completely so your body is really trying to protect you by making you too exhausted to do much. You shouldn't. Rest and let yourself heal, my friend. And if you can avoid too much contact with your little kittens right now, it might be better. You wouldn't want to get something else or have a scratch in your already infected leg.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone.  This wasn't a great day for me.  I can't really explain it.  The pain has been worse, but it has also been a lot better.  I never knew when my leg was going to hurt/burn when I started walking until I was up on my feet.  With the cats being strictly indoor cats, and with the layout of our house, it is kind of hard to keep them out all the time, but for the most part they have just slept and played with each other.  I take care to protect my leg when they come near.  We will go see our regular doctor Thursday (first day open).  Well, I guess I'd better lie down again, as I'm getting tired.  Maybe this is my punishment for staying up all hours of the night.  lol  (Just kidding).

Goodnight--Hopefully I will have better news tomorrow.  

Barbara (I miss my Pollyanna side--I think she took a short vacation.  Maybe she will be back tomorrow.).


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 15, 2008)

you'd better be in bed by now............


----------



## letscook (Jul 15, 2008)

my husband suffers from this for a about 5 yrs now.  It comes and goes all the time. It can come on by a blow to the legs or a scratch or even a bug bite. It red lines to the heart. When it comes on he gets a very high fever (104 is his record) the the leg becomes scarlet red and on a heavy antibodics and pain pills.  If it travel 1 inch in a hour it is off to the ER and he gets hospitalized.  

He has had it for so long I am almost an expert on it.  Once it comes on you have to see a DR. I was told this infection  wants to travel to the heart (red LInes) ,  It is an infection that attacks the lining around your cells.

He has had for so long that his leg is losing all feeling and we were told that eventually in the naer future his legs would have to come off. 

The best thing to do when you get it and barbara you should do this now.
Wrap hot moist towels around your leg.  it brings the blood back to the leg and also helps relives pain. 

The proceedure we go thru, which they do to him in the hospital is
lay a large bath towel or small blanket on the bed or sofa 
then a piece off plastic ( I use a garbage bag)
then wrap the leg in a hot as you can stand it wet towel
Wrap the plastic around the wet towel
then wrap the first towel around that
now you have an insulated heat wrap
leave it on there for at least 20 min  and if you have help have some bring you a another hot towel 1/2 way thru the 20 min.    you also should be laying flat for better circulation.  this also helps with the pain.   

hope this helps and feel better


----------



## TanyaK (Jul 15, 2008)

I hope you get better soon Barbara ! Take care of yourself !


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jul 15, 2008)

Barbara, we are all worried about you. Did you go back to the doctor Sunday night? Did he say you were getting better? I know your time at the computer is limited right now, but I was concerned when there was no communication from you all day yesterday....


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 15, 2008)

Barbara, I am so sorry.  I just found this thread.  I know oh so well what you are going through, though our conditions are different.  My dogs probably weigh much more than your kitties and for some reason they know I am not well and insist on laying right against the leg or will jump on it.  They think they are comforting me but then get in trouble....it is so hard on them and me.

I do hope and pray you get some relief soon.  First the kidney stones and now this.  Rest as much as you can, though I know that is difficult.  Above all, just rest..if you need those pain killers for no other reason than to get some needed rest, use them.  And know that we are all here for you in thoughts and in prayers.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone.  Yeah, I just didn't feel well enough to post anything yesterday.  I can see that it is getting better (The red is almost gone from part of the outside of my leg), but the main areas still hurt just as much sometimes.

Believe me Debs, I have been in bed since last Thursday.

Letscook, thanks for the information.  Heat actually bothers it, but I will discuss this with my doctor.  

The doctor at the hospital had already gone home when we called.  They said it would be a lot cheaper to go to my regular doctor.  The soonest she can see me is this Thursday, so I will see her then.  If this flares up and gets worse before then, we will go back to the hospital.

I am really grateful for all of your prayers and kind thoughts.  You all mean so much to me.

Barbara


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 15, 2008)

I was always told heat is the worst thing for cellulitis, that it loves heat.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 15, 2008)

That makes sense Buddy.  This feels better with cool cloths.  

Barbara


----------



## Mama (Jul 15, 2008)

Hope you get better soon Barbara.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 16, 2008)

watch out. here come's mama with a lukewarm cloth!!!! 

hope you're feelin' better, barbara.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Jul 16, 2008)

I to have cellulitits but not to the extent that some of you have and I agree it is very painful and none of my meds help with the pain. I have no idea where i got it
I have to swab my legs with some gooey stuff the doc gave me then wrap in sterile gauze and then wrap with ace bandage and after a day of being wraped my legs itch so bad I could screem,  good luck with yours


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 16, 2008)

Dave, call another doctor and ask if you should be wrapping it like that. I think a very light covering of gauze would be okay to keep germs out), but it seems like it needs to breathe. Mine didn't say to put anything on it. I'll pray for you.

Meanwhile, mine has had me in tears a lot tonight. It is hurting just lying in bed. I thought that was over. 


Barbara


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 16, 2008)

my medical book recommends warm-water soaks to hasten healing and relieve pain-----also recommends in addition to anything the dr. prescribes extra Vit. C will help---hope you feel better soon, both you Barbara and David.  My daughter once had it on her ear........probably a bite of some sort caused it...but it cleared up with antibiotics


----------



## attie (Jul 16, 2008)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, mine has had me in tears a lot tonight. It is hurting just lying in bed. I thought that was over.


How many days now have you had it Barbara, I'm on day 9 of the recurrence and it's just starting to improve a little. I'm thinking I might start taking some aspirin to thin my blood and help the circulation.
Now that you have started this thread a few more suffers have popped up, I was feeling quiet lonely a few weeks back.


			
				[URL="http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/../members/expatgirl-5319.html" said:
			
		

> expatgirl[/URL]]extra Vit. C will help


Cool, I think beer has V/c in it


----------



## letscook (Jul 16, 2008)

Barbara, surprise that the heat hurts.  My husband looks so forward to the hot moist wraps,  it bring the circulation back to the leg  cold makes it worse.
also, his dr always says make sure you flat so there in no restrictions to the flow to the leg and you should elevate the leg. 

Husband has always had it in his left leg, but in 2005 , after a heart attack and a triple by pass, they took a vein out of his right leg for heart bypass now he has it in both legs. Left is severe

The moist heat wraps is what they do everytime he is in the hospital.  
We have it down to a science now, the minute he starts getting the pain and the fever, he starts on the antibodics and heat wraps and off his leg, 

Dr gives us running scrip for antibodics  80.00 for 10 pills. So we always have it on hand  His flares up are fewer and less time when it happens, Hasn't had to go to hospital for 2 yrs now.
Dr says keep up what you are doing its working.  Especially since they wanted to cut off his leg 2 yrs ago.  

Good Luck to all who have, I have seen what it does and the pain you go through.
I feel for you all


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 16, 2008)

I was surprised it is bothered by heat too.  It looks like a really bad sunburn.  In fact it has started peeling.  

Right this second it feels pretty good, but I think that is because of the Hydrocodone.  It usually just bothers me when I have to stand up, or after sitting too long, but it kept me from sleeping last night until I took a second Hydrocodone.  

A lot of the red is gone.  I know it is getting better.  It's just that the main area is still pretty intense.  The doctor had to move my appointment to Friday.  Apparently she's never had this.  

Barbara


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 16, 2008)

Last time I was in the hospital, when it was on my face and in my ear, I asked if they could put moist heat on it to help relieve some of the pain. The Dr. smiled at me and said, "we are trying to get rid of the infection, not give it a home. We can get you more pain meds instead."

My Dr. says for circulation yes heat, and moist heat is better so it doesn't dry out your skin. For cellulitus she said no way, it loves the heat and that will only help it spread. I used heat on it once, and it got worse so fast it was amazing. Cold slowed it down, unfortunately heat feels better, LOL.

She also said to 'draw it out', IE bring the infection to the surface, you use alternating hot cold. I did that when I had a carbuncle on my stomach and it worked great, but there was no cellulitus present at the time and she said once that starts you can't use that method.

And I always start peeling once the cellulitus has started receding.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 16, 2008)

I am sticking faithfully to my Hydrocodone's, as I don't want a repeat of last night.  It was up and down today, but there was improvement.  I was able to walk to the living room.  As soon as I stood still, it started throbbing and burning, but when I started walking the pain lessened.  Walking is a little easier when I wear my Crocs.  

I have to admit that I did something incredibly stupid a few hours ago.  The other day I had rubbed a little Neutrogena Norwegian Formula Hand Cream on a particularly dry patch.  It didn't bother it, so today I gently rubbed some in to the whole thing.  It felt really good... for about 5 minutes.  Then it felt like someone had set my leg on fire!  I grabbed a clean towel, got it wet with cool water, then carefully cleaned it off.  About 10 minutes later, it was back to normal.  I won't make that mistake again!

Anyway, I think I am finally starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel!

Barbara


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 16, 2008)

Barbara, this has been a very difficult illness for you to fight through.  I am happy to hear you almost done with it.

Hang in there.


----------



## Dove (Jul 16, 2008)

*Barbara
I am so sorry you are having so much pain..best of luck in getting this under control.*


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks!  I think a week in bed is more than enough.  I hope to do a little walking tomorrow.  

Barbara


----------



## babetoo (Jul 16, 2008)

i am so glad you are on the mend, barb. 

i had never heard of it, til now. 

sounds like a real bummer.

babe


----------



## TyPiece (Jul 17, 2008)

Barb, knowlege is power and theres a lot of experience on this forum it looks like. When my fiance returns home tommorrow I will ask her for some more info about this. She is a doctor in training and was unanimously agreed to be the best intern in her whole hospital in the 2 out of 2 sections shes worked in so far. Id take the advice I read earlier in this forum though, take some painkiller and lie down. Since you´re in Cali maybe you can get your doctor to prescribe you some of those "herbal" pain killers Ive been reading about.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm not in California, and if it is the "herbal painkiller" I think you are referring to, they are not legal there any more than they are in South Carolina.  I have never tried that and prefer to stick to my Hydrocodone.

Barbara


----------



## babetoo (Jul 17, 2008)

say good night barb. and get some good rest. i am afraid you will over do it too soon.


----------



## TyPiece (Jul 17, 2008)

oops! guess i should learn how to read...........as far as the other thing goes im with you! Things are illegal for a reason right? Was just trying to lighten the mood a little but but i guess i failed. I wonder what shoe leather tastes like (putting my foot in my mouth).


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 17, 2008)

I know that things will get better for you, Barbs...........please think twice about walking.......have you checked with your doctor's office about this first........I'd sure hate to see you have a setback due to exercise........unless they say it's okay


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 17, 2008)

BloodOnTheBlade said:


> oops! guess i should learn how to read...........as far as the other thing goes im with you! Things are illegal for a reason right? Was just trying to lighten the mood a little but but i guess i failed. I wonder what shoe leather tastes like (putting my foot in my mouth).


You were fine! You actually did lighten my mood. 

Babe and expat, don't worry, I'm definitely not overdoing anything. I have gotten way more sleep lately than ever before. I am about to go to bed now (you know what I mean! I'm already in bed, but I will go to sleep soon), but I will sleep nice and late. And when I said I might try to walk tomorrow, I meant into the living room or kitchen. I know I can't do more than that right now. It was really painful just walking the 5 steps to the bathroom a couple hours ago. I took my pain pill and got right back to bed. My schedule for anti-biotics has been 9:00 a.m. and 9 p.m. for the one, and 9:00 a.m., 3:00 p.m., 9:00 p.m., and 3:00 a.m. for the other. I have been taking a Hydrocodone at the same time. So, again, no overdoing going on here. I don't want to make this last any longer than it has to, and I don't want to cause it to come back. 

Barbara


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 17, 2008)

babetoo said:


> i am so glad you are on the mend, barb.
> 
> i had never heard of it, til now.
> 
> ...


 

Ditto from me too, Barb.
If you're feeling alittle antsy,  you must be feeling alittle better. good for you. But take it easy.


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 17, 2008)

ok, Barbs, you've reassured me............I thought the worst........oh, my, she is going to go mountain climbing somewhere with all the rest that she's gotten............  you'll hopefully be over this horrible experience soon.......wished they could pinpoint what caused it in the first place..........have James do a quick looksee around the house with a flashlight to see if you have any spiders, too............I got a horrible reaction from a spider bite within 24 hours years ago and already had red streaks starting up my legs (blood poisoning) and the doc told me that they had some of the  filthiest mouthparts of any arthropod around.......it wasn't cellulitis but it didn't feel great either and I still carry the scar today..........yours is cetainly a more debilitating condition........and of course you may never ever get this again.........take care and glad to hear that you are getting lots of rest........


----------



## Dina (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh Barbara!  I'm so sorry to hear you've been sick.  I'm praying for you all the time dear.  I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## TyPiece (Jul 17, 2008)

I just talked to my fiance and she said avoid walking as much as you can. She also said dont put any type of pressure on it such as wrapping it, or wearing shoes and socks. Thats probably why it feels better when you wear your crocs. If you have a fever develop you need to go back to the hospital because at this point it has become a systemic infection and you will need you medications administered intraveniously.  Other than that she said you will just have to tough it out. 

We´re all hoping you get well soon!!


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks! I had to go into the living room to get something today while my husband was gone. It wasn't much longer before it was really hurting. Then my husband came home and threw something toward me (some kind of plastic container with sharp edges). He miscalculated, it bounced off the bed, and one of the sharp edges hit me right on the most tender part of my shin. I literally screamed in pain then sat sobbing for several minutes. 

As I just told James, now that I look back at it, I think all the times it hurt the worst were within an hour or so of walking. 

Another thing that has been going on today is irritable twinges (like someone poking me quickly with a needle) all over the affected area. I'll just be lying here, and "zap!" 

It has been a week since I got this. Today was not a good day. Doctor tomorrow (_finally_). I just want to stop hurting.

Barbara
P.S. Once my fever broke over the weekend, it has been running low. My normal temperature is 97.6, but it has been around 96.7 most of the time. During my worst pain today, it was 95.9 (I've noticed with kidney stones that my temperature runs as low as 95.0 when I am in extreme pain).


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 18, 2008)

i hope that you disinfected  the area where it hit your leg with either rubbing alcohol or betadine if it broke the skin..........man, you don't need another infection on top of another one---glad to hear that you're seeing the doctor tomorrow, however, and you can also share the twinges symptoms  with him---sorry you had a bad day, hon..........here's a <<<<<hug>>>>>>> for you and hope that the dr. can help you with the pain


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 18, 2008)

I finally got to see the doctor.  I got a shot of some high-powered anti-biotic, and she said to keep taking the ones I am on until they are gone (she renewed the Hydrocodone and I think added a new anti-biotic).  I have to go back Monday for another shot.  It it does not get better by Monday, I have to go to the hospital.  If it is showing improvement I have to go in every day for a few days (starting Monday) for a shot.  I am on complete bed rest.  I can only get out of bed to go to the bathroom.  She said I can put triple-antibiotic ointment or Vaseline on it to help the dryness.  I am back in bed, with my leg up, and James is off to get my new medicines.  

Barbara


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jul 18, 2008)

Sounds like you are on the right track now, Barbara - thanks for the update and give James a big hug and kiss for being so helpful....


----------



## babetoo (Jul 18, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> I finally got to see the doctor. I got a shot of some high-powered anti-biotic, and she said to keep taking the ones I am on until they are gone (she renewed the Hydrocodone and I think added a new anti-biotic). I have to go back Monday for another shot. It it does not get better by Monday, I have to go to the hospital. If it is showing improvement I have to go in every day for a few days (starting Monday) for a shot. I am on complete bed rest. I can only get out of bed to go to the bathroom. She said I can put triple-antibiotic ointment or Vaseline on it to help the dryness. I am back in bed, with my leg up, and James is off to get my new medicines.
> 
> Barbara


 
now is the time to listen to the dr. bout bed rest. i know you like to be on the go. however you need to give it time to heal. i only say this as i know how hard it is for me to sit or lay still. this time last year had a cast on for fractured foot. hard hard to sit . got really bored. however lol

take care dear heart.
babe


----------



## TyPiece (Jul 18, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> I can only get out of bed to go to the bathroom.


 
And to leave a quick update or two. Dont worry.........we wont tell


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 18, 2008)

The bed rest part isn't as bad as having to keep asking James for stuff.  Whoops!  Dumb laptop--I accidentally hit something and it automatically posted.  Anyway, I just wanted to add that I have my laptop here, so I don't have to get out of bed to give you all updates.  

 Barbara


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 18, 2008)

Glad to hear alittle bit of good news.
I'll have my fingers crossed.
​


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 18, 2008)

well, we'll keep you in our thoughts and our fingers crossed that you don't go into the hospital, Barbs, your James is a sweetie........look at it this way.......you'd do the same for him without thinking twice and you'd make sure that he didn't get out of bed either wouldn't you........you'd  also post all those kits and cats around his bed as sentries to snitch on him if he got up, too


----------

